# 30s touring



## sam (Mar 12, 2017)

Kind of a slow build--I've had this mystery frame hanging in my work shop for a number of years . Always promising myself I'll get around to it. well I finally cleaned out the shop! sold some bikes but this one still tugged at me---so now I'm building it up.Just got a fork that I think looks good with it.


----------



## mike j (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like the makings of a nice rider, between the bottom bracket & the dropout's, that frame seems to be in the neighborhood of 70's to 80's.


----------



## sam (Mar 13, 2017)

BB is BSA and they haven't used non cut lugs since mid 30s(except very low end roadster type bikes) or inset head sets since late 30s.


----------

